
iOS 12's new Measure app is simply not accurate. Don't count on it - capsfan
http://www.loopinsight.com/2018/09/19/apples-ios-12-measure-app-and-accuracy/
======
QasimK
I think this post is better off linking to the original (Kirk’s):
[https://www.kirkville.com/apples-measure-app-and-
accuracy/](https://www.kirkville.com/apples-measure-app-and-accuracy/)

It took me a full minute to figure out how to get to it from loopinsight, and
I don’t think loopinsight provides any additional “insight” at all...

~~~
psychometry
It's blogspam, pure and simple.

------
mkj
I guess eventually they could train it with a database of "known objects" so
it knows how large they are? There must be a finite amount of things that
people want to measure, right?

And even if there are novel items, Siri could ask "please put a coin/drink
bottle/shoe in the picture".

------
mikestew
In order to determine accuracy, one must first figure out how it works. I
could grok the level, but for measuring dimensions, in playing for few minutes
in my office yesterday I never got it to do anything but tell me I’m doing it
wrong. It’s not like the user manual is all that thick.

